# Motorola sbg6580 slow wireless ?



## ballmoney (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a sbg6580 Motorola wireless modem.

My connection is 15mbps
When I plug in it via Ethernet I get 15 mbps

When I use wireless network adapters with my computer and my ps3 my connection speed is 1-5 mbps and my ps3 lags a lot during gameplay.


Any solutions ?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
Try following these steps and please post back with the results.


----------

